# Introducing the Sycamore Pride Supporting Membership Program



## Jason Svoboda

*What is the Sycamore Pride Supporting Membership?*

Sycamore Pride has experienced solid growth since coming online for the first time in 2007. Since opening our doors, Sycamore Pride has been a safe haven for Sycamore fanatics looking for a place to talk, share and debate Indiana State athletics in an intelligent and mature fashion. As with any website that encounters this kind of growth, eventually costs outweight the income. 

*Why do we need the Sycamore Pride Supporting Membership?*

Currently, Sycamore Pride is supported by advertising income (site made $11 in 2008) -- any my wallet. Obviously, that doesn't even begin to cover our monthly server and bandwidth costs or software license renewals. Nor does it then, obviously, leave any money for promoting the site, sponsoring contests, giveaways and the like. 

That said, that is the main reason why the Sycamore Pride Supporting Membership program was created. The proceeds from the purchased Sycamore Pride Supporting Memberships will allow us to continue adding new and exciting features, sponsor cool giveaways and contests, and ensure our continued mission to becoming the premiere Indiana State Sycamore discussion portal on the Internet. 

Put quite simply, while we certainly appreciate all of our members equally and there is no obligation to sign up for a Sycamore Pride Supporting Membership, we do appreciate the help in keeping costs manageable while allowing us to grow the site! But it does help... greatly! 

*What is included in my Sycamore Pride Supporting Membership?*

Your Sycamore Pride Supporting Membership will give you additional benefits that our regular registered members do not have. Included in the subscription includes a 100% ad-free site layout, increased avatar and signature dimensions, bigger private message mailbox size and the satisfaction of knowing you've helped Sycamore Pride keep the lights on.

*How much does the Supporting Membership cost?*

The Sycamore Pride Supporting Membership is $15.00 and will last one calendar year from the date it is paid. After PayPal takes it's fee, we'll end up clearing $14.26 per membership. As of right now, our currently yearly recurring fees are right around $400 and we've got another $200 in one-time frees we're looking to save towards. 

We do also have a separate donation option if you'd like to give more to help the site out. There is also a Membership Donation option if you'd like to purchase a membership for a fellow member.

*Okay, You Sold Me! How Do I Join?*

Signing up for the Sycamore Pride Supporting Membership is a quick and easy process. Simply head over to the *Donation and Subscription Center*, select the subscription and you will be directed to PayPal to complete the process which generally takes less than five minutes to complete! 

If you don't have PayPal, you can still purchase a membership by sending a check or money order via snail mail. If you'd like to go that route, shoot me a *private message* and I'll get you my address.

*PLEASE NOTE:* Sycamore Pride Supporting Member status does not prevent you from following the forum rules and community guidelines. Violations of the forum rules/guidelines will be handled according to policy without regard to member status. In the event that membership is removed due to rule violation, *absolutely no refunds* will be given.


----------



## Proud To Be A Tree

I aint donating. Oops I already did. I think I was the first one to do so. Do I get a prize?


----------



## Superfan312

Nice idea, once I remember my PayPal info(always forget this stuff), I'll do it.


----------



## Beav89

While I'm not an alum, you've got my support.  You do a great job on this site, and I don't blame you for switching providers again (I happened to try to access the site last night while it was down and I nearly started jonesing....)


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Beav89 said:


> While I'm not an alum, you've got my support. You do a great job on this site, and I don't blame you for switching providers again (I happened to try to access the site last night while it was down and I nearly started jonesing....)


Yeah, we were really disappointed in our previous host. That said, the move has been great thus far and the site seems to load much quicker. Oh, BTW... thanks for your support!


----------



## Proud To Be A Tree

Bumping this up for Svoboda. It's only $6 people!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Proud To Be A Tree said:


> Bumping this up for Svoboda. It's only $6 people!


 
We've had 6 people sign up thus far and a couple folks also donated. That helped almost pay for one of my software licenses so I'm thankful for that.


----------



## country123a

Jason Svoboda said:


> We've had 6 people sign up thus far and a couple folks also donated. That helped almost pay for one of my software licenses so I'm thankful for that.



Make that 7 now...


----------



## 4Q_iu

*what's the pony express address*

Is there a PO Box or other land office for money orders/checks?


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Pony up people!  This place is a steal at $6--would be a bargain at $20.  Where else can you have this much fun supporting the Sycamores and taking pot shots at the hated  Shockers?


:sycamores:


----------



## BallyHooHoo

Proud To Be A Tree said:


> Bumping this up for Svoboda. It's only $6 people!



When I get my paypal password remebered I will support, $6 is nothing, I think I drop $12 at xavierhoops.com.  This is a bargin guys!  Anyways count me in


----------



## 4Q_iu

*So PayPal is the only method?*

Can I send rolled pennies?  How about some of the Presidential Dollars!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

4Q_iu said:


> Is there a PO Box or other land office for money orders/checks?


Yes. I'll shoot you a PM.


----------



## 4Q_iu

*Thanx*

Look for loose bag of coins!


----------



## Daveinth

do you take food stamps???


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Thanks to the recent members that have joined. Your memberships allowed me to pickup an extra copy of "When March Went Mad" to give away here on the site. With additional folks joining, I hope to be able to have some more giveaways in the coming months!


----------



## jno2879

Well i signed up. Love the site even though I hardly post.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

jno2879 said:


> Well i signed up. Love the site even though I hardly post.


Much appreciated and good timing. There is a new contest I am putting up soon.


----------



## Superfan312

I finally got around to doing this.


----------



## TruBluSycamore

Glad to do it. This is easily worth $6.


----------



## SycfromBirth

It's on like Donkey Kong!!


----------



## country123a

Bump


----------



## sycamores2

Jason send me your adress and ill send you some money.:sycamores:


----------



## Eleven

Subscribed...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Thanks to the generous individuals that sent a couple donations in. I have extended your Supporting Memberships several years for both of you.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> Thanks to the generous individuals that sent a couple donations in. I have extended your Supporting Memberships several years for both of you.



I was thinking you prefer the money that folds vs. clinks...

Thanks for the work involved in maintaining this board


----------



## Bally #50

Jason, 

Somehow I must have missed reading about this on here, or at the very least, I had forgotten about it. Hit me up for a donation next time I see you. Although I am a late starter on here and haven't really contibuted on here that long (and some might say I STILL don't contribute, I suppose), it would be money WELL SPENT. Great job!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

4Q_iu said:


> I was thinking you prefer the money that folds vs. clinks...
> 
> Thanks for the work involved in maintaining this board


I'll take whatever I can get. LOL


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bally #39 said:


> Jason,
> 
> Somehow I must have missed reading about this on here, or at the very least, I had forgotten about it. Hit me up for a donation next time I see you. Although I am a late starter on here and haven't really contibuted on here that long (and some might say I STILL don't contribute, I suppose), it would be money WELL SPENT. Great job!


Sounds good.


----------



## Proud To Be A Tree

When do I run out?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Proud To Be A Tree said:


> When do I run out?


Early August.

http://www.sycamorepride.com/payments.php if you want to re-up sooner.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Are you ok with accepting round, brown money??

Apparently, the US is 'missing' several million in pennies...

The Mint keeps stamping them out; people keep ignoring them.

State should start a penny drive in conjuction with the Capital Campaign!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

4Q_iu said:


> Are you ok with accepting round, brown money??
> 
> Apparently, the US is 'missing' several million in pennies...
> 
> The Mint keeps stamping them out; people keep ignoring them.
> 
> State should start a penny drive in conjuction with the Capital Campaign!


 
We'll take whatever we can get... LOL


----------



## Sackalot

Penny saved is a Penny earned...right?  I say, why not.  Have a football event with Pennys in mind.  Anyone that pays for a $1 hotdog in pennys gets one free or something like that.  I would bring a very large bag of pennys, just to get rid of them


----------



## 4Q_iu

Sackalot said:


> Penny saved is a Penny earned...right?  I say, why not.  Have a football event with Pennys in mind.  Anyone that pays for a $1 hotdog in pennys gets one free or something like that.  I would bring a very large bag of pennys, just to get rid of them



Has your local bank stopped accepting them?

I probably turn in coins twice a year...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bumping this up. Would like to add some new supporting members so we can continue to have tailgate giveaways!


----------



## Proud To Be A Tree

I owe you. I've meant to do it last time but I've been busy, not been on the boards in forever. Will re-up here in a few!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Proud To Be A Tree said:


> I owe you. I've meant to do it last time but I've been busy, not been on the boards in forever. Will re-up here in a few!


Thanks for re-upping!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bumping this back up as requested by a couple folks that couldn't find it.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bumping this up since I just put the Tee and Membership deal back into effect for July!


----------



## Fiji Bill 72

Call me stupid, but how can I both become a member and donate to the general fund in one transaction? Not seeing how to do so.


----------



## Fiji Bill 72

Where is the preferred payment button? All is see is pay pal


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

We have some new members on the site recently! I encourage you to support Sycamorepride.com and the Sycamores by becoming a Supporting Member of Sycamorepride.com 

Jason runs a great site here and this is a great way to show our appreciation. My supporting membership expired on Monday so I will be renewing mine here today. 

Thanks and Go Sycamores!


----------



## GeoffreyK

Just upgraded.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

To support sycamorepride.com and the Sycamores be sure to join as a supporting member. Jason puts in a heck of a lot of time making this place the best stop for Sycamore athletic information and discussion. We all know Indiana State does a lot of things "second rate" but this forum is one of the best of it's kind in the entire nation. Be sure to support the site and thank Jason for his efforts - the guy is just an alum, he has his own day job and his own family to support. 

http://www.sycamorepride.com/get.php?resource=members


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bumping this up. I'm working on something new to help out Sycamore athletics and could use some of you becoming supporting members to help me afford some software licenses. If you've never been a Supporting Member of the site, now is the time as you'll be helping me create something to help the school. The software licenses I'm looking to buy run about $250 so that equates to 17 new or renewing supporting members. 

Who's it gonna be?

:cheeky:


----------



## meistro

I'll take care of mine later tonight.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

meistro said:


> I'll take care of mine later tonight.



Good on yah.


----------



## GuardShock

I'll try to get back on it this week too.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

GuardShock said:


> I'll try to get back on it this week too.



Bet you forget...


----------



## hans1950

Just renewed Jason.Thanks for all your work.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

hans1950 said:


> Just renewed Jason.Thanks for all your work.



Much appreciated to you and the other couple of you that have re-upped. I hope to have something to announce in the very near future.


----------



## BrokerZ

Jason - I'm ready to make this marriage official and become a supporting member.  Just a quick question - once my credit card is charged how will you know it's for my username?  Do you cross reference my profile to the transaction?  Just making sure you'll know it's me once I make my payment.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BrokerZ said:


> Jason - I'm ready to make this marriage official and become a supporting member.  Just a quick question - once my credit card is charged how will you know it's for my username?  Do you cross reference my profile to the transaction?  Just making sure you'll know it's me once I make my payment.



He knows what type of car you drive, your license plate number, who your best friend is and when the last time you brushed your teeth. It's amazing! 

Welcome to the club!!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

BrokerZ said:


> Jason - I'm ready to make this marriage official and become a supporting member.  Just a quick question - once my credit card is charged how will you know it's for my username?  Do you cross reference my profile to the transaction?  Just making sure you'll know it's me once I make my payment.





SycamoreStateofMind said:


> He knows what type of car you drive, your license plate number, who your best friend is and when the last time you brushed your teeth. It's amazing!
> 
> Welcome to the club!!



Not to mention that Jason's "people" show up at your house and place of employment wearing a black suit and tie, and just stand there, saying nothing.  I have to admit, it's creepy...:hypnotized:

Welcome aboard!


----------



## BrokerZ

Well, since Jason already apparently knows what I had for breakfast this morning, I went ahead and paid for the membership.


----------



## treeman

became a supporting member! thanks for making such a resourceful and user friendly site Jason!


----------



## GuardShock

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Bet you forget...



Hey, just so you know, I didn't forget.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

GuardShock said:


> Hey, just so you know, I didn't forget.



Your a good man for that! Jason appriciates it and so do I.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BrokerZ said:


> Well, since Jason already apparently knows what I had for breakfast this morning, I went ahead and paid for the membership.



That was a good bagel choice. The English tea was a little weak, as was your pinky form.


----------



## BrokerZ

Jason Svoboda said:


> That was a good bagel choice. The English tea was a little weak, as was your pinky form.



I still have poppyseeds stuck in my teeth!  Good lookin' out on the pinky form - I know it's something for which I need to to improve.  I'm working on it every day.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BrokerZ said:


> I still have poppyseeds stuck in my teeth!  Good lookin' out on the pinky form - I know it's something for which I need to to improve.  I'm working on it every day.


----------



## BrokerZ

Jason Svoboda said:


>



Proving, once again, that knowing is half the battle.  GI JOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Bump for those that would like to support the site!


----------



## Fiji Bill 72

I just went to the donation link you provided, and it said there was a problem. Still want to give


----------

